# Homeboy gun sights



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang, we need some of those don't you thank!! :nutkick:

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's like the 10th time that's been posted here :anim_lol:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

ya but it still cracks me up


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> ya but it still cracks me up


Plus 1.....I have that saved in my pics...........


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Who cares if it's been posted before? it's a classic!:watching:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure as the time flys by and the forum grows we will see many posts and pics repeated. It's to be expected. Heck, you may even see them from me since I'm approuching that half century mark I don't always remember what I posted previously...like five minutes ago.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

That's why I'm waiting to get alzheimers so I can get rid of all my movies and just keep one. Plus I'll get to do a different girl every night after I introduce myself to my wife each night.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Good stuff ....*

yeah, it's still funny...

~ hummmmm, I wonder why they choose a Glock to use in the joke ? :smt042


----------

